# Has this happened to anyone else? 2 ectopics after ivf



## Amber80 (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi I feel so alone and like nobody can relate to the horrible situation I'm in (sorry I know everyone here is in a horrible individual situation I just feel unusual). I've gone through 3 rounds of ivf - 1st was an ectopic treated with methotrexate, 2nd bfn and 3rd horrible experience an ectopic in my right tube which was removed last week. As I've had 2 ectopics my risk of a 3rd is high (I've read 25-50% chance haha though seeing the only times I've been pregnant this has happened) and the risk is higher with ivf. I've only every been pregnant through those 2 rounds of ivf and our reason for infertility is "unexplained" although we had poor embryo quality which ironically we managed to sort out for round 3 and have 4 frosties i am now too scared to even think about using.

I feel so scared, if this happens again I could end up with no tubes or worse, do we just stop trying? It sounds stupid really feels like somebody is trying to tell us something, if we dare do another round of ivf something terrible will happen. Has anyone else had ectopics due to ivf? 

Thanks


----------



## babamunchkin (Oct 31, 2016)

Amber 80 I am so sorry you had to go through having two ectopics. I had one in oct 2014 on my ovary but this was a natural pregnancy. I do know risk is higher each time and this is so unfortunate that this should happen to you again. I dont think there is anything that can be done as I know when the embryo is transferred it does tend to float around. Have you thought about maybe a endometrial scratch and possibly embryo glue. i got this on my first cycle and got a bfp it did end in miscarriage but my eggs are rubbish and this was probably the reason why it failed. I am not sure how much it would help but when you have been through what you have I know you are willing to try anything so that you dont have the heartache of an ectopic again.
It really destroyed me and knocked my confidence in being a woman as i kept thinking how much my body was failing. I wish you all the best in your next cycle good luck to you and keep your chin up  xo


----------



## Amber80 (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi Babamunchkin thanks and so sorry you've gone through an ectopic as well, I really relate I feel like my body is so defective not helped by the pregnancy announcement and 4 friends babies born in the last few weeks. I just can't see how I'll ever have a successful pregnancy that will result in a child.  On the first ivf round I had embryoglue and on the last one had an endometrial scratch - they were the ectopics!  I know that there will always be the risk now I guess i'll just have to get my head around it, I just worry that there is something about my womb that won't let implantation take place so will just continue and hoping it will work, but in reality waiting for the inevitable next ectopic and all of the risk and heartbreak that comes with it. 

This ectopic I was bleeding pretty much constantly from before the bfp so went from thinking it hadn't worked to constantly thinking I was miscarrying. Then I went to the hospital and the hcg measurements were doubling normally although they couldn't see anything at all on the scan so I still had hope that it might all be ok (ok includes a miscarriage - horrible thought right?!) right up until I woke up having had my tube removed. This has really knocked my faith in anything ever working out and makes me feel so stupid for thinking it ever could but I guess if we want even a chance at having a family we have to keep going. 

Good luck to you too and best of luck, what doesn't kill us apparently makes us stronger!  xx


----------

